# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  DC DV irc Games Referencing

## Siиdяed

*DC Continuity Post-Genesis Crisis Issues*

*Gotham Case-Book*
_The city of Gotham has always been home to criminal mysteries. The adventures had here are often those of investigation, by the police, the private eyes and those strange cowled crime-fighters._

*Spoiler* for _Gotham Case-Book #1 (Savagery in the Slums)_: 



ft. Batman and the Atom.
Perhaps feeling adrift in the wake of Genesis Crisis, the Batman and the Atom meet once more to try and find themselves in the buzzing, dark Gotham night. The bat-signal is lit up, and Commissioner Gordon warns the Bat of a new SWAT team headed by a Captain Branden tasked specifically to the removal of the dark knight. With his ties to a police force growing ever more corrupt, Batman takes on what may be his last case with Gordon, to investigate a spate of bizarre and seemingly unpredicatable poisonings in the ghetto estates of Gotham's Slums.




*Spoiler* for _Gotham Case-Book #2 (Savagery in the Slums)_: 



ft. Batman and the Atom and Green Lantern.
Investigating the crime scene in 'Satan's Hole' estate in the Slums, the Atom discovers a match-book on an unusually well-dressed man that comes from Gotham Star hotel, in Gotham Midtown. Green Lantern and Batman fight, briefly, but the return of Atom ensure Green Lantern is subdued, though the police arriving causes all the heroes to flee before any closure can be reached. In the Bat-Cave, Gus VanBrunt and Cody Scott book rooms - as Gus and a false named Cody Scott - in the Gotham Star hotel, discovering that a 'White Arlecchino' convention is underway. In attendance most notably perhaps is Marco Vidalchi, sometime treasurer for crime lord Falcone.




*Spoiler* for _Gotham Case-Book #3 (White Arlecchino)_: 



ft. Batman and the Atom.
Arriving at the Gotham Star hotel, Gus VanBrunt signs in and Cody Scott is sneaked in. Facing a cold reception, they pass Marco Vidalchi discussing some kind of deal on the phone, and in their room the two unwind and hack into the hotel database, altering Vidalchi's picture to resemble Cody Scott. Discovering the room to be bugged, the two quickly attempt to bluff past the possible unmasking of the Atom, and then retreat to the public bathrooms to disguise themselves as a weary business type and as Micky Mason, a lab assistant from Hub City.




*The Bat and the Cat*

*Spoiler* for _The Bat and the Cat #1 (Plague)_: 



ft. Batman and Catwoman.
Batman has little time to deal with the revelation of his newly born child with Catwoman as the baby begins to suffer the same mysterious contagion that has spread throughout the Slums. An inexplicable condition with superficial symptons that echo those of the historic Black Death, the pair take to the sewers to hunt for answers, in the wake of reports of leakage and a strange miasma rising from the poorly-kept sewer systems under the Slums.




*Meta-Human Initiative*

*Spoiler* for _Meta-Human Initiative #1 (Assembling the Team)_: 



ft. Flash and Red Lantern and Catwoman and Batman.
After a meeting with President Luthor, the Flash secures a deal designed to establish a meta-human task-force to keep fellow meta-humans in check. Flash recruits the newly christened Red Lantern, and the two take to Gotham. Meeting with the mayor, Oswald Cobblepot, and with the authority of the president behind them, they remove Commissioner Gordon and replace him with Braden, a bent cop who is fiercely anti-Batman. Lighting the sky with a red bat-signal, Red Lantern and the Flash await the Bat on the roof of the GCPD station. The Catwoman, investigating, is caught. The Batman arrives, to find the Cat contained, and the two MHI members alongside Branden and four SWAT members.




*Sandman Mystery Theatre*

*Spoiler* for _Sandman Mystery Theatre #1 (The Magic Lantern)_: 




The year is 1931, and at the Institute of Applied Lucidity in Dreaming, Brighton, three men are brought together to join a team of oneironauts, entering the unified dream-scape, the 'dreaming', in order to bring back two men from a team of four that have been lost to the fabric of the dreaming. These men are joined by Wesley Dodds, the gas-masked vigilante known as 'Sandman', and find themselves in an incomprehensible world, where the first victim of the dreaming is claimed.





*Super Groups*
_Meta-Human Initiative:_ Flash, Red Lantern

----------


## Siиdяed

*The Flash*
_Caliban_

*Alias:* Micky Mason
*Age:* 34
*Gender:* Male
*Backstory:* Lab-assistant granted super-human speeds after a freak lab assistant that also afflicted Cody Scott.
*Residence:* Hub City
*Level 3*

*Health:* 30/30

DEX: 21
PER: 2
INT: 1
STR: 3
WILL: 1

*Powers:* Super-Speed (Faster than a Speeding Train).

*Skills Attained:* Evasive (adds +2 to DEX when avoiding attacks),  Pun-tastic (+2 to INT when taking a talking related check) ; Feather-Light (less damage taken falling)

*Inventory:*
*Costumes:* Helmet and Speed-Suit ; Magic-Imbued Suit ; Meta-Human Initiative Uniform(worn)
*Hide-Out:* Flash and Atom's Bar N' Grill (a warehouse in Hub City, formerly used by the Bug-Eyed Bandit).

*Spoiler* for _Equipment in Grill_: 



Merlin's Wand

Magic Prison [holding General Zod]




*Notable Achievements:* Defeated the Bug-Eyed Bandit in Hub City Museum ; Defeated Colonel Future in Metropolis ; Defeated General Zod in Smallville

*Issue Appearances:* _Meta-Human Initiative #1_

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _Atom/Flash #1 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit)_
_Atom/Flash #2 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit) ft. the Bat-Man_
_Bat-Man/Robin #1 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Atom/Flash_
_Superman #1 (That Wily Wizard, Colonel Future) ft. Atom/Flash_
_JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_

----------


## Siиdяed

*The Atom*
_ShockWave_

*Alias:* Cody Scott
*Age:* 19
*Gender:* Male
*Backstory:* A science student in Hub City University. Granted powers - alongside lab assistant Micky Mason (the Flash) - in a bizarre chemical accident.
*Residence:* Hub City
*Level 4*

*Health:* 30/30

DEX: 4
PER: 2
INT: 6
STR: 1
WILL: 2

*Powers:* Size-Manipulation of Self (though his original size is the largest he can get).

*Skills Attained:* Inventing Tendencies (allows inventing) ; Competent Analyst (adds +2 to INT checks when examining things) ; Meticulously Fastidious (doing complex actions is easier) ; Scientist Extraordinaire (allows experimenting)

*Inventory:* [BELT HOLDS 4 ITEMS] Merlin's Wand ; X-Kryptonite (1 use only, imbues user with powers of a Kryptonian) ; Pen-Basketball Hybrid ; Atom's Skeleton Keylet (through manipulation of atoms, can form a key to any lock)
*Costumes:* Yellow and Blue ; Magic-Imbued Suit ; Genesis Crisis Suit (worn)
*Hide-Out:* Flash and Atom's Bar N' Grill (a warehouse in Hub City, formerly used by the Bug-Eyed Bandit).

*Spoiler* for _Equipment in Grill_: 



Merlin's Wand
Kryptonite Sample

Magic Prison [holding General Zod]
Large, Immovable Shrinking Chamber
Large, Immovable Object-Fusion Ray




*Issue Appearances:* _Gotham Case-Book #1_
_Gotham Case-Book #2_
_Gotham Case-Book #3_

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _Atom/Flash #1 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit)_
_Atom/Flash #2 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit) ft. the Bat-Man_
_Bat-Man/Robin #1 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Atom/Flash_
_Superman #1 (That Wily Wizard, Colonel Future) ft. Atom/Flash_
_JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_
_Superman #2 (The Fiend Faora) ft. Atom/Deathstroke_
_JLA #2 (Mighty Miniatures) ft. Catwoman_
_Genesis Crisis #1_

----------


## Siиdяed

*The Bat-Man*
_Erii_

*Alias:* Gus VanBrunt
*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male
*Backstory:* Made an orphan by crime, now wealthy socialite and business entrepreneur as CEO of VanBrunt Industries.
*Residence:* Gotham City
*Level 5*

*Health:* 30/30
*Armour:* 20/20

DEX: 4
PER: 2
INT: 4
STR: 4
WILL: 5

*Powers:* None, though extraordinarily wealthy.

*Skills Attained:* Inventing Tendencies (allows inventing) ; Evasive (adds +2 to DEX when avoiding attacks) ; Martial Arts (chance to counter most attacks instantly) ; Detective (easier to examine areas for leads) ; Gotham Knowledge (when fighting a Gotham foe, can make a roll for additional information and weaknesses)

*Inventory:* [UTILITY BELT HOLDS 8 ITEMS] Grapple-Gun ; Bat-Suggestion-Ray (1/1) ; Bat-Persuasion-Spray (1/1) ; Kryptonite-Edged Bladed Gauntlets (adds +2 to unarmed combat damage, and optional Kryptonite effect) ; Exploding Batarangs (5/5, +5 damage) ; Night-Vision Cowl Adaptors ; Bat-Shrinking Device (1/1) ; Bat Gas Mask
*Costumes:* Pulp Grey and Black ; Light Armour Bat-Suit [10/10] ; Medium Armour Bat-Suit [20/20] ; Genesis Crisis Medium Armour (worn)
*Hide-Out:* The Bat-Cave (a large cave beneath the VanBrunt mansion in Gotham City).

*Spoiler* for _Equipment in Cave_: 



Batmobile [armed with rotating gun turret fitted with rubber bullets]
Batgyro
Batcycle

Batarangs (15/15)
Exploding Batarangs (5/5)
Bladed-Gloves (adds +2 to unarmed combat damage)
Kryptonite-Edged Bladed Gauntlets (+2 to unarmed combat damage, removal of the lead-based coverings activates the usal effects of Kryptonite)
Grapple-Gun
Radio-Deceiver (cancels out all Mad Hatter radio signals in the area)
Night-Vision Cowl Adaptors
Anti-Fear Gas Capsules (thrown on the ground they create an antidote gas to Scarecrow's fear gas)
Gliding Cape (allows for extended periods of gliding using the cape)
Bat-Persuasion-Spray (1/1, increases chances of persuasion highly)
Bat-Suggestion-Ray (1/1, increases chances of persuasion extraordinarily high)
Bat-Shrinking Device (1/1, temporarily shrinks user to desired height and size for ten minutes)
Bat Gas Mask





*Issue Appearances:* _Gotham Case-Book #1_
_Gotham Case-Book #2_
_Gotham Case-Book #3_
_The Bat and the Cat #1_
_Meta-Human Initiative #1_

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _Atom/Flash #2 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit) ft. the Bat-Man_
_Bat-Man/Robin #1 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Atom/Flash_
_Bat-Man #1 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man)_
_JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_
_Bat-Man #2 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_
_Bat-Man #3 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman/Green Lantern_
_Catwoman #1 (Friend in Firefly) ft. Green Lantern/Bat-Man_
_JLA #2 (Mighty Miniatures) ft. Catwoman_
_Catwoman #2 (Money for Nothing) ft. Bat-Man/Deathstroke_
_Catwoman #3 (Bat, Cat and Bullock) ft. Bat-Man/Robin/Deathstroke_
_Bat-Man #4 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_
_JLA #3 (JLA: Year One, CSA) ft. Batman of the CSA universe_
_Bat-Man/Nightwing #2 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Deathstroke II_
_Genesis Crisis #1_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Nightwing*
_Zebrah_

*Alias:* Ben Ventura
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Level 3*

*Health:* 19/30

DEX: 6
PER: 2
INT: 1
STR: 1
WILL: 1

*Powers:* None.

*Skills Attained:* Evasive (adds +2 to DEX when avoiding attacks) ; Inventing Tendencies (allows inventing)

*Inventory:* [UTILITY BELT HOLDS 5 ITEMS] Grapple-Gun ; Batarangs (15/15) ; Fighting Sticks (add +2 to attack damage with these, if linked then +3)
*Costumes:* Acrobat's Yellow, Red and Green ; Nightwing Flared (worn)
*Hide-Out:*

*Notable Achievements:* Left behind his Robin moniker to become Nightwing ; Defeated the Mad Hatter in Gotham

*Issue Appearances:*

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _Bat-Man/Robin #1 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Atom/Flash_
_Catwoman #3 (Bat, Cat and Bullock) ft. Bat-Man/Robin/Deathstroke_
_Bat-Man/Nightwing #2 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Deathstroke II_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Superman*
_tom32_

*Alias:* Aaron Simpson
*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Level 3*

*Health:* 100/100

DEX: 11
PER: 10
INT: 1
STR: 16
WILL: 1

*Powers:* Super-Leap (able to leap a skyscraper in a single bound), Super-Strength, Super-Speed, Telescopic Vision, Super-Senses, Near Invulnerability, X-Ray Vision, Super Breath.

*Skills Attained:* 

*Inventory:*
*Costumes:* The Old Blue 'n' Red (worn)

*Notable Achievements:* Defeated Colonel Future in Metropolis ; Defeated General Zod in Smallville ; Killed the villain Faora

*Issue Appearances:*

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _Superman #1 (That Wily Wizard, Colonel Future) ft. Atom/Flash_
_JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_
_Superman #2 (The Fiend Faora) ft. Atom/Deathstroke_
_JLA #4 (JLA: Year One, CSA)_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Red Lantern*
_NoDaniel_

*Alias:* Daniel Anderson
*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male
*Level 3*

*Health:* 35/35

DEX: 2
PER: 2
INT: 2
STR: 2
WILL: 16

*Powers:* Flight, Create Solid Light Constructs

*Skills Attained:* 

*Inventory:* Red Lantern Corp Power Ring
*Costumes:* Corp Suit (worn)

*Notable Achievements:* Defeated General Zod in Smallville ; Defeated Firefly in Gotham ; Joined the Green Lantern Corp ; Defeated Robotic King Superman in Kandor ; Joined the Red Lantern Corp

*Issue Appearances:* _Gotham Case-Book #2_
_Meta-Human Initiative #1_

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_
_Bat-Man #3 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman/Green Lantern_
_Catwoman #1 (Friend in Firefly) ft. Green Lantern/Bat-Man_
_JLA #2 (Mighty Miniatures) ft. Catwoman_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Catwoman*
_Mancon_

*Alias:* Hazel Rainwater
*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Female
*Backstory:* A high-class prostitute turned cat-burglar.
*Residence:* Gotham City
*Level 4*

*Health:* 30/30

DEX: 8
PER: 2
INT: 5
STR: 3
WILL: 2

*Powers:* None.

*Skills Attained:* Stealth (evading notice is easier) ; Inventing Tendencies (allows inventing)

*Inventory:* Grapple-Gun ; Clawed Gloves (+2 damage in combat) ; Bat Gas Mask
*Costumes:* Old Purple ; New Black (worn)

*Notable Achievements:* Defeated General Zod in Smallville ; Defeated Clock King in Gotham ; Killed Firefly in Gotham ; Defeated Robotic King Superman in Kandor

*Issue Appearances:* _The Bat and the Cat #1_
_Meta-Human Initiative #1_

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_
_Bat-Man #2 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_
_Bat-Man #3 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman/Green Lantern_
_Catwoman #1 (Friend in Firefly) ft. Green Lantern/Bat-Man_
_JLA #2 (Mighty Miniatures) ft. Catwoman_
_Catwoman #2 (Money for Nothing) ft. Bat-Man/Deathstroke_
_Catwoman #3 (Bat, Cat and Bullock) ft. Bat-Man/Robin/Deathstroke_
_Bat-Man #4 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Deathstroke*
_f0rceez_

*Alias:* Xiah Gin
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Level 1*

*Health:* *DECEASED*

DEX: 3
PER: 2
INT: 2
STR: 3
WILL: 1

*Powers:* Regenerative Healing Factor (+1 health per happening until it is at maximum)

*Skills Attained:* Stealth (evading notice is easier)

*Inventory:* Katana ; Pistol (22/25)
*Costumes:* Red 'n' Black(worn)

*Notable Achievements:* 

*Issue Appearances:*

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _Superman #2 (The Fiend Faora) ft. Atom/Deathstroke_
_Catwoman #2 (Money for Nothing) ft. Bat-Man/Deathstroke_
_Catwoman #3 (Bat, Cat and Bullock) ft. Bat-Man/Robin/Deathstroke_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Owlman II*
_NPC_

*Alias:* Cotton VanBrunt
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male
*Level 1*

*Health:* 25/25
*Armour:* 10/10

DEX: 5
PER: 2
INT: 4
STR: 2
WILL: 5

*Powers:* None.

*Skills Attained:* Evasive (adds +2 to DEX when avoiding attacks) ; Martial Arts (chance to counter most attacks instantly) ; Detective (easier to examine areas for leads) ; Gotham Knowledge (when fighting a Gotham foe, can make a roll for additional information and weaknesses)

*Inventory:* [UTILITY BELT HOLDS 5 ITEMS] Grapple-Gun ; Owl-arangs (15/15) ; Owl-Taser (2/2 charges, +3 damage) ; Bladed-Gloves (adds +2 to unarmed combat damage) ; Gliding Cape
*Costumes:* Light Armour Owl-suit (worn)
*Hide-Out:*

*Notable Achievements:* Rejected the Batman (of the CSA universe) moniker and became Owlman II

*Issue Appearances:*

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _JLA #3 (JLA: Year One, CSA) ft. Batman of the CSA universe_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Deathstroke II*
_f0rceez_

*Alias:* Yunho Junsu
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Level 1*

*Health:* 30/30

DEX: 3
PER: 2
INT: 2
STR: 3
WILL: 1

*Powers:* Regenerative Healing Factor (+1 health per happening until it is at maximum)

*Skills Attained:* Stealth (evading notice is easier)

*Inventory:* Katana ; Pistol (25/25)
*Costumes:* Red 'n' Black(worn)

*Notable Achievements:* Defeated the Mad Hatter in Gotham

*Issue Appearances:*

*Out of Continuity Issue Appearances:* _Bat-Man/Nightwing #2 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Deathstroke II_

----------


## Siиdяed

*Ballistic*
_themodernninja_

*Alias:* Aux Ron
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Level 1*

*Health:* 40/40

DEX: 2
PER: 4
INT: 1
STR: 10
WILL: 1

*Powers:* Super-Strength, Armoured Skin, Night-Vision, Super-Marksmenship

*Skills Attained:* 

*Inventory:* Rifle (20/20) ; Pistol (15/15)
*Costumes:* Metal Harness (worn)

*Notable Achievements:* 

*Issue Appearances:*

----------


## Siиdяed

*RastaMan*
_Karlitaki_

*Alias:* Ganjataki
*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Male
*Level 1*

*Health:* 30/30

DEX: 3
INT: 2
STR: 2
WILL: 2

*Powers:* Flight

*Skills Attained:*

*Inventory:* Bazooka (5/5), Kris (adds +3 to melee combat damage)
*Costumes:* Bone Blade (worn)

*Notable Achievements:* 

*Issue Appearances:*

----------

